# So it seems i wasted my money on snow foam.



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

After ordering snow foam, maxi suds and the AB foam lance i have been itching to get out there and have a truck covered in shaving foam type thickness, it seems i can do that but...

After doing a search here it seems the conclusion that any of the foams lift next to nothing in the way of dirt and grime, its mearly a gimic to look good (which it does so i will use it anyway lol)

I had hoped it may have led me to a touchless wash this winter, seems not. Most say that a decent pw which i have, on a well protected car, which i do, will clean just as much crap off of it.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

yea but you could always through some shampoo or an apc in there aswel which will help with the cleaning process


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

phew! thought it was just me!!!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Been there, done that, sold the snowfoam......


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

I was the same bought snow foam and lance and found that it didn't really do very much.

So I now use a shampoo and apc mix in the lance instead and it helps to break down some of the dirt before being rinsed of with the pw.


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

who does the best apc plz????


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I find snowfoam very good. Each to their own.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

With a good PW, foaming a car can be very effective. Been using Megs Hyperwash for a year or thereabouts now with excellent results. Certainly wouldn't wash a car without it these days.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i think it works good, i so use some shampoo sometimes in there as well. It doesnt remove all the dirt, especially when dirty.

BUT, it definately makes it easier to remove the dirt with a mitt afterwards with basically no pressure, so that makes it very good imo

its to help stop swirling, thats what we are all trying to achieve

and i dont know what you call a good pressure washer? my cheapish karcher does a great job?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

IMO it does a good job, it's something that splits opinion though - just like cheap waxes vs expensive ones


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> IMO it does a good job, it's something that splits opinion though - just like cheap waxes vs expensive ones


I agree. You just have to find the right one for you. It helps that your paintwork is protected too.

Give Espuma Activo a go, am sure you will change your mind.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I think the snow foam works pretty well too. 

Infact, I was stunned at the results I got from it today on a car that wasn't washed in 4 weeks. Only light traffic film was left, which made the wash with the mitt and TBM much safer than it would've been...

EDIT: I use ValetPRO ph neutral snow foam


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i've had mixed uses i just did my car today and the rubbish on the paint was pretty bad. The snowfoam removed most of the crap that the PW could not and saved me from rubbing all around the paint so for a soiled car i vote yes.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> I agree. You just have to find the right one for you. It helps that your paintwork is protected too.
> 
> Give *Espuma Activo* a go, am sure you will change your mind.


t'is what I use now 
granted, a filthy car with little or no protection will need something stronger - like a citirus degreaser, but activo does a good enough job on mild dirt IMO - it's enough for me to be able to do a touchless wash on my well waxed car, and the drying towel isn't dirty after drying the car off either


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I think sometimes a persons expectations about a product are raised by hype. I experienced it on a few occasions. When I've tried the thing that's being trumpeted about I've sometimes been left bitterly disappointed. I view foam as a method to removed the worst of the grime before hand washing.

No snow foam will ever get your car spotless. However some might leave your car in a state which you'd be happy to passover. I use AS Actimousse+. Initially designed to clean plant and lorries, diluted it works great on cars. 

I recommend you contact your local rep and see if he can give you a sample, failing that someone in the area. If that dosen't work you can move up to HD foam. If HD Foam dosen't work your either doing something wrong, or your expectations may be too high.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

some snow foams i have used dont achieve much cleaning when used even using theme concentrated they are crap. but there are foams on the market that will clean very very well. some of the autosmart foams are great.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think its good and IMO works well.

It won't do what alot think it will which is where the dissappointment comes in, but it does loosen the dirt a treat


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Just ordered a foam lance today.
Hope it helps with cleaning the car during the winter.
If not, at least I can have some fun foaming the car.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> some snow foams i have used dont achieve much cleaning when used even using theme concentrated they are crap. but there are foams on the market that will clean very very well. some of the autosmart foams are great.


Their products are very industrial, which isn't a bad thing imo. They do what they say on the lable. AS foams are TFR removers. They don't promise not to strip lsp, but Actimousse+ promises to be non caustic.

Yesterday I drive the wifes car on a 180mile round trip. It had everything on the body work, mud salt the works. Upped dilution to half a bottle of Actimousse, imo the result was great, made washing a breeze after.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been considering on ordering a i4Detailing SF lance for my Karcher recently - I'm hoping it will breakdown most of the thick layer of grime on my car (4-5 weeks last wash), making for a much safer 2BM mitt wash. Should I expect snow foam to do this? I'm not sure which foam to start with...


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm currently using meguiars apc works really well.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Snowfoam works a treat for me. Haven't washed the Rangie for 3 weeks, snowed it twice today with a rinse in-between, washed with AG shampoo, good as new.
Just looked out and the cars are both frosted


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

All defeating the object? SF while i dont expect a just out of the detailers look from what i read still offeres nothing. I have the megs hyper wash which i ran through the normal foam lance (Nilfisk E140) and that does nothing to clean either.

As a high mileage driver and working on a building site i thought that there would be something that would at least give a half assed attempt at cleaning it and making it look respectable.

Now im thinking, foam and rinse, foam again, run with mitt as its dam cold, rinse and get back indoors....meansd i still have to have contact. Durin my search of snow foam here some said it was good for 3 washes at one a week before a tbm wash.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Their products are very industrial, which isn't a bad thing imo. They do what they say on the lable. AS foams are TFR removers. They don't promise not to strip lsp, but Actimousse+ promises to be non caustic.
> 
> Yesterday I drive the wifes car on a 180mile round trip. It had everything on the body work, mud salt the works. Upped dilution to half a bottle of Actimousse, imo the result was great, made washing a breeze after.


yeah i was going to say in my post that they are effectivly a tfr. diluted to the correct ratios shouldnt cause any damage to trims etc. though. im doing 80 mile a day to uni and i usually try and foam and rinse the car a few times a week and give it a good wash every 2 weeks.

Ive been using the HD foam from autosmart just now. seems to be pretty good and my lsp( cg 50/50) lasted for approximately 2-3 months.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

IMO its a balancing act. Do you want a foam to clean your car? There are heavy duty TFRs that will work. Do you want to clean your car and leave your wax onboard? Thats a different story. To remove all the crud that the roads throw at your car needs a strong detergent degreaser, this unfortunately removes your lsp as well. Unfortunately this is a scenario where you cant have it both ways. That is until someone developes a detergent proof lsp that beads and sheets like the products we all rave about. Think of it this way, your dishwasher is a touchless wash but it uses abrasives and strips all oily or waxy residue from your dishes at a high temp.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ collinite 476 is detergent proof


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its important with Snow Foam, especially at this time of year, not to expect it to be a miracle worker and clean off a week's worth of salt and road grime... Its job, at this time of year, is to remove the worst of the surface grit and grime and soften dirt to make the bucket wash safer and I find it can be used in this way very successfully so I continue to use the Snow Foam... In summer, I find that the light dirt and soiling typical of the better weather can be cleaned with a touchless wash using Snow Foam.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

to me it makes it nice and soggy the mud on my van.after a long run.then a quick going over with the brush with some wash&wax.and saves me tfring the van every time i wash it as the van as to be clean at all times with the places i pick up from.and useing better pw also helps a lot more i have a karcher 4040 and a petrol ryobi subaru 7bhp.and the difference is a world apart.and if i ever want to go a step further ill take down to be steamed and that strips every bit of ****e off but also takes all the protection off at same type.personaly think when snow foam will come into its own is in the summer when its just dust and no real muck apart from dead flys at the front which will really need a good scrub.i suppose its down to how vain you want to be in the realworld a car whats used day to day is going to get mucky quick.on my dads car he uses it once a week to go to netto in so snow foam and a quick rince is all thats needed.


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

I use Autobrite Citrus Super Snow Foam. A lot might of people would say it's too strong and not LSP safe, I haven't had it long enough to comment but it definitely is effective as a prewash, and I am very sceptical about the whole snow foam thing.

As already said, you need to strike a balance between how well you want the foam to clean and how long you want your LSP to last. 

IMO you don't even need these expensive foams and 100ml (10:1) Daisy APC with a good foamer to carry the solution (like a shampoo) is fine. I have already tried this with good results. Its much cheaper than buying snow foams but how quick it will strip your LSP I am not sure. A serious option for the budget conscious though.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I get good results using foam. For maintenance I use 1.5 oz of Hyper Wash or 2-3oz of CG Body Wash + Wax in a 946ml handihold bottle with warm water, and running 35°C water through the PW. I start by giving the car a blast(35°C) until nothing more comes off, then foam the car twice without rinsing in between, and then finally rinse(35°C). The foaming makes the road film and heavier deposits loosen up, so it's easy to rinse off. Try it yourself. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Amazing! All this talk of snow foam this, tfr/apc that, and shampoo the other, yet not one of you have even thought about how the pressure washer rinsing affects the results.
Mullins, your problem could be any one or combination of the following:
1) flow rate of the PW
2) distance rinse nozzle is from the panel
3) water temperature
4) solution strength
5) dwell time
6) foam thickness
7) expectations too high

So as you can see, in lieu of any mention of 1-5, leaving 3 aside since most users won't be running warm water through their machine, then 6 & 7 are the only ones we can work with.
You mentioned thick shaving foam - that's not what works effectively for your pre-wash regime, you want a double cream consistency so that it runs down the panels slowly, lifting the grime as it comes in contact with it.
You're also expecting too much from the process, if trying to preserve the LSP, and you'll find a thin fine traffic film is what remains after rinsing, which is fine for your mitt to contend with.

More info on 1-5, then we can see what else you need to address in order to get the most effectiveness out of the routine and products you have - and you can start with removing the shampoo. Snow foam and shampoo are quite different in their functionality, and serve no useful purpose when used at the same time.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

PJS said:


> Amazing! All this talk of snow foam this, tfr/apc that, and shampoo the other, yet not one of you have even thought about how the pressure washer rinsing affects the results.
> Mullins, your problem could be any one or combination of the following:
> 1) flow rate of the PW (dont know, Nilfisk E140)
> 2) distance rinse nozzle is from the panel (about 8", dont like it too close)
> ...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, so you've not yet ventured onto using the snow foam yet?
Then first port of call is read through this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201
That covers 4 & 6, 5 is 5-8 mins, and 2 is fine, although you can go closer with a medium fan width and still not remove the paint off the car!
1 will need to be read off the machine or the owner's manual, or specs listed on the manufacturer's site, which along with the linked thread above, will enable you to get the 4-5% PIR, assuming VP's snow foam is designed to be optimally effective for that strength.
Any mention of 1" in the bottle won't cut it, since it doesn't account for the flow rate of the machine or the uptake of the lance.

If not in that thread, I've posted in others how to do a close approximation of what's there, using the given specs for the machine, and using a stopwatch and weighing scales/measuring jug.

7 is a bit premature given you've not even tried it yet, so we'll keep that one in reserve until you have, after following the above.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pics aren't working in that thread PJS..


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

I read that guide a while ago, while good it makes detailing even more of a pain in the :buffer:

From other posts i have been reading here there is no one rule applys for everything. I could spray the stuff neat under the wheel arches and chasis (i have a pickup so its all visible) but even then sf will not touch that, so perhaps one of the stronger cleaners for that area.

Im inclined to rinse, foam, rinse again, foam...and while the foam is still very active (not drained off) to mitt all over it asap in the cold weather, then rinse and dry.

Just thinking of a way to not put my hand in a bucket this time of year, i read about the gloves etc but im just saying 

I am going to add the shampoo of my choice just to eliminate any swirl damage, and would think with snow foam and the dodo shampoo a quick wipe with the mitt will bring it up to its former glory.

The only reason i initially bought this post up was because i had been reading about the touchless wash through winter, seems its not really possible


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mullins said:


> Just thinking of a way to not put my hand in a bucket this time of year, i read about the gloves etc but im just saying


Same with me, but I was told to buy a pair of Sealskinz gloves. I was told they're water proof and this and that. In short they're not. One of the worst £25 I've spent from recommendations off here, not the worst, but one.

Anyway after doing a search for waterproof gloves, they appear to be generally aimed at the motorbike market. Most aren't suitable for car washing as they're too bulky. After a bit of searching I found these however:

http://www.oxford-shop.co.uk/item3282.htm

Now I'm not going to recommend these to anyone as I haven't used them. But knowing what I know now about sealskinz I'd rather spend £15 on these and find they don't work, than £25 on Sealskinz, which don't.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I use autobrite foam after a rinse, just about 1cm in the bottom of the bottle, if very dirty a small amount of megs apc added aswell, top up with hot tap water and away I go, leave whilst I gerbil brush the wheels, then rinse before 2BM with CG CW&G. The foam shifts 95% leaving just the immediate areas where the wheels throw up crap from the road with any trace.

Normally has a layer of Colly 476s and Z8, which is so far my favourite combo on a daily driver. The wheels have CG wheel guard and 476s and they are so easy to clean, which on a Audi S4 with yellow stuff brake pads is very impressive as they create loads of dust!!

Another can of worms though, do you rinse the foam from top to bottom, or, bottom to top? I find the latter works alot better.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> pics aren't working in that thread PJS..



Last post of the thread, there they are, and in the correct order too.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok.

This pic was after 5 minutes of dwelling Valet Pro SF.

Then rinsed with a Kranzle K7, I did the other side and the dirt didn't budge.










End of !


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

told lol


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

I use Hyperwash and find it doesnt move much dirt but gives a really good shine.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

pc boy said:


> told lol


Told what Both sides of the Mini door are still filthy, just one half not as filthy as the other


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I use the Auto Rae one and that lifts dirt, in fact, I have pictures knocking about of it's effectiveness..... If the car is really dirty, or foaming arches etc, I'll drop in some Daisy or AG Shampoo (just to use it up ) and that adds some extra "bite"


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's a thread I found quickly
http://www.ibizaoc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=412

Got others showing the puddles of foam etc

As you can see, the ibiza aint exactly ditched... That was using just snow foam (nothing else)


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Autofoam is about the best I have used, doesn't foam as much as others but is highly effective.
Alternatively for any details that require a protection top-up I just use APC.


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

Although that 50/50 showed plenty of dirt still on that mini it actually performed ok considering ValetPro PH Neutral is probably one of the gentler snow foams out there.

But also shows that a touchless wash remains elusive unless your willing to use a stronger foam and sacrifice LSP longevity.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Here's a thread I found quickly
> http://www.ibizaoc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=412
> 
> Got others showing the puddles of foam etc
> ...


Nice pics but why own a toy car like that :lol::lol::lol:

JK


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

I was of the same opinion as yourself when I first bought a lance and foam, I thought what a waste. Although now I still always have to wash the car with mitts after the foam, I find the foam a very useful tool. I find the water/foam mixture is great for penetrating and softening up any dirt so when you come to use a mitt, the dirt just wipes off without having to scrub it of the car. All makes for an easier wash trying not to create swirls in the paint.


I imagine the reason it doesnt clean as well for me (even with mixtures of hyperwash, ap, degreaser) is because you would really need to be running hot water through the PW to get a good enough result where you wouldnt have to finish the car with the mitts.


----------



## bryand (Jan 14, 2007)

Sweetcakes said:


> ... Although now I still always have to wash the car with mitts after the foam...


I don't recall anybody claiming that you used foam INSTEAD OF a washmitt. Surely the foam is a pre-wash step to loosen the dirt before using shampoo and a mitt? And as such, it's very effective at minimising swirls.


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

bryand said:


> I don't recall anybody claiming that you used foam INSTEAD OF a washmitt.


I never said anybody claimed anything, I just gave my opinion based on my experience with snow foam. When I originally saw people talking about touchless washes after originally becoming a member on here, I was under the impression when i bought it that snow foam gave near perfect results after power washing it off. From my subsequent searching on here, I found that it was not the case. For a proper wash I do now always have to use the mitts to get the car completely clean. I don't see how saying what i said means anyone else claimed anything?



bryand said:


> Surely the foam is a pre-wash step to loosen the dirt before using shampoo and a mitt? And as such, it's very effective at minimising swirls.


I'll repeat the rest of my post for your convienience....

_"I find the foam a very useful tool. I find the water/foam mixture is great for penetrating and softening up any dirt so when you come to use a mitt, the dirt just wipes off without having to scrub it of the car. All makes for an easier wash trying not to create swirls in the paint."_


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Foaming Detergent aka 'snow foam' is not a gimmick, you just need to get one that works and dilute it properly - it's like saying wax is a gimmick because you had a bad experience with a crap product or a decent product that you didn't use properly.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dougster said:


> Been there, done that, sold the snowfoam......


Never even bothered with the snow foam in the first place!!


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Wish i had bought the BH auto foam now, means i have 1 gallon of SF unused:wall: I really dont want to use a product that is good but not the best, especially in that quantity as it will last years.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Mullins said:


> Wish i had bought the BH auto foam now, means i have 1 gallon of SF unused:wall: I really dont want to use a product that is good but not the best, especially in that quantity as it will last years.


I've got through my gallon of the same product in just a few months, and I like it and see a difference using it, so you may as well give it a go!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mullins said:


> Wish i had bought the BH auto foam now, means i have 1 gallon of SF unused:wall: I really dont want to use a product that is good but not the best, especially in that quantity as it will last years.


You'll just be as disappointed, perhaps more due to the streaks it leaves.

Mines still going for free to anyone who can collect.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Mullins said:


> Nice pics but why own a toy car like that :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> JK


My mates car

5 sec 0-60 and 13.7 1/4 mile (Not bad for a DERV )


----------



## robertbentley (Sep 17, 2007)

My car never gets too dirty, so I just spray the foam on, let it dwell for a bit, then rub a washmitt over it. I rinse the mitt every panel though, and I haven't got any swirls yet !

I know I should rinse the foam off and THEN wash the car with the 2BM, but this works for me.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

holy thread ressurection!


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

I used my lance today, got lovely thick foam that had great dwell time, I also added some APC as well. Didnt really do much as far as shifting dirt, may try shampoo and APC


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Celticking said:


> I used my lance today, got lovely thick foam that had great dwell time, I also added some APC as well. Didnt really do much as far as shifting dirt, may try shampoo and APC


never been a fan of mixing shampoo with apc or foam in the lance, can't see it makes any difference myself. try apc on its own or a foam like autosmart actimousse


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

I have Autobrite citrus snow foam, the APC was Daisey from Tesco


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Celticking said:


> I have Autobrite citrus snow foam, the APC was Daisey from Tesco


not used either of those so can't comment on cleaning power, but actimousse is very good imo and cheap @ around £5 for 5 litres from an autosmart rep


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> not used either of those so can't comment on cleaning power, but actimousse is very good imo and cheap @ around £5 for 5 litres from an autosmart rep


Not all of them do the 5ltr sizes, I know the reps in my area don't, not that it bothers me as I'm quite happy to buy 25ltrs.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Not all of them do the 5ltr sizes, I no the reps in my area don't, not that it bothers me as I'm quite happy to buy 25ltrs.


did'nt know that


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> didn't know that


Buying bulk means you can be a bit more liberal with it and literally shower in the ****. Great stuff, my drives testament to that and I wander if there's any point trying something a bit harsher as I seem to have it sussed now.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Blazebro - ask your rep to make up a mini bulk of actimouse, see what he says

my rep never had any 5L of G101, and asked if "mini bulk" would be ok? i said sure, he just uses an empty 5L, decants from a 25L drum and whacks a label on it.

worth a shot if you only want 5L sitting in the garage


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I would do if I wanted 5ltr sizes, but I like 25ltrs.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

this foams pretty good blazebro and cheap as owt

View attachment 11701


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I use snow foam and if I didnt think it was worth it I wouldnt bother, I'd just sale it but I agree with Blazebro in as much as some products are talked up to almost miracle status and have next to no chance of living up to the hype that surrounds them. I have accepted and understand that snow foam and other products like it are "pre wash" and nothing more, I dont think that there is anything that can provide a touchless wash.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> holy thread ressurection!


Ah, you mean this:










:lol:

As for snowfoam... When I am detailing a car, it's used as the first stage...

On my cars, I use it as the only wash - a touchless system...

At the end of the day, I think they work, but I don't really care, I have fun using it.... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Snowfoam, blob of Megs Gold Class shampoo and a little bit of Megs APC and watch the dirt fall off!!! Look at the dirt on the tyre running off of it!


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

try chemical guys citrus snow foam dirt flys off


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

I personally find snow foam very good. The secret for me though was to play around with it a few times. I have altered 3 things to mean that after the shnow foam I have hardly any dirt left on the cat when I do a two bucket wash with a wash mit.

1) I used valley pro ph neutral snow foam but felt it needed a bit more bite. After playing around I find 1/4 capful of DAisy APC in with the snow foam creates a brilliant snow foam with real cleaning ability.

2) I put a proper outside tap into my water system to connect the hose properly. With now leakage, the extra pressure makes super whipped cream foamy snow-foam.

3) When washing off the snow foam, use the pressure washer a high power, but sand away. I had initially used on a low power for fear of damaging the paint work. Howver I'm very happy using the high pressure attachment now, just stand a good metre away!

Like all things, no point giving up on it after one go, play about and get a system that works for you.

Regards

Ben


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben1142 said:


> I personally find snow foam very good. The secret for me though was to play around with it a few times. I have altered 3 things to mean that after the shnow foam I have hardly any dirt left on the cat when I do a two bucket wash with a wash mit.
> 
> 1) I used valley pro ph neutral snow foam but felt it needed a bit more bite. After playing around I find 1/4 capful of DAisy APC in with the snow foam creates a brilliant snow foam with real cleaning ability.
> 
> ...


told you using the PW @ high pressure is fine with care  :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

I am currently trying:

PW the car
Foam the car then let dwell
PW the foam/dirt off the car
Deal with wheels etc
Foam the car again but this time using my wash mitt clean the car with 1 bucket to rinse out the dirt from the mitt, and use another mitt to clean the wheels after it;s done the bottom part of the car, sills etc
PW the car again 

I've been experimenting with G101 in with the foam, Autosmart Autowash in the foam etc to see what's best.

I think this is the way for me to go - foam the car using Autowash/HD Foam mix and clean it with the foam on it.

Thoughts?

Brian


----------

